# 2357 nvq unit guidance notes



## john robbo (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi 
I am an experienced qualified college lecturer, tutor and currently working as an NVQ Assessor in Electrical Installations.
Would anyone be interested in purchasing NVQ Unit Guidance Notes to help them complete their 
City & Guilds 2357 NVQ?
I already have my NVQ Unit Guidance Notes in place but l'm not sure if candidates would be interested in paying a fee for either all seven units or maybe individual units. Also how much would they be worth do you think? 
They are detailed guidance notes giving advice on what actual evidence would be most suitable for each learning outcome in each unit.
I would like your feedback and then l can decide whether to offer them or not.
Many thanks for your comments in advance, John.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

So, you're in Hants, Nova Scotia, Canada?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wouldn't think North America.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

So what kind of guidance could you offer to someone who wishes to enter the electrical/electronic/lineman/medical electronic/nuclear electrical field?


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

Always interested in what electricians know or do elsewhere, but for me in the U.S., I can't see paying for something like that. Also, wouldn't that be like say, a test proctor selling cheat sheets to an examinee?


----------

